# Mites



## Diizzybear (Jul 5, 2012)

How do i get rid of mites when i clean the coop out i can see them crawling alover the wood any ideas thanks....


----------



## Rachael (Jun 29, 2012)

Are they red mites?
if they are this guide for getting rid of them is really good http://keeping-chickens.me.uk/chickens-health/red-mite they use Poultry Shield and Diatom.
the process described seems to be working well for me so far.


----------

